# Bolens illustrated parts list and owner's manual website...



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I just stumbled across this website and though it might be helpful for you Bolens owners out there.....Enjoy.....










Illustrations | Sam's Bolens, LLC


We Specialize in BOLENS, TROY-BILT & ISEKI parts. We have the largest inventory of new, used & obsolete bolens parts anywhere. We also have many hard to find WISCONSIN & TECUMSEH parts




samsbolens.com





Bill or another admin, might want to pin this one so it stays toward the top of this section......


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad you found that unsquidly! It is the place to go for information on Bolens / Iseki and it is probably the site that most new members have been directed to when looking for parts or information.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pogobill said:


> Glad you found that unsquidly! It is the place to go for information on Bolens / Iseki and it is probably the site that most new members have been directed to when looking for parts or information.


Those TX Iseki's with the Mitsubishi engines, I have all the manuals. But, the site here is limiting the uploads due to file size limits once again. Bummer.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

bmaverick said:


> Those TX Iseki's with the Mitsubishi engines, I have all the manuals. But, the site here is limiting the uploads due to file size limits once again. Bummer.


I know.... I've been after the powers that be to bump the down load file sizes up, to no avail!


----------

